# PowerMac G5 qui ne s'allume plus



## biquet82 (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Powermac G5, branché sur une rampe multiprise, avec interrupteur.
Je coupe avec l'intérrupteur lorsque je ne me sers pas du G5, dans le cas ou un orage se prépare, ou des travaux dans le coin, mieux vaut prévenir.

Et la ca fait plusieurs fois, a l'allumage, que le mac ne s'allume pas; d'habitude il démarre quand même en changeant de prise, mais ce matin je n'y parviens pas.

Est ce un problème d'alim? ou une protection interne? ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------

Bon très étrange cette histoire.

J'ai débranché la prise a la base de la tour du powermac, et rebranché ensuite, sur le bloc multiprise, le mac a démarré.

Pourquoi, je ne sais pas.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

Ton alimentation est capricieuse :/

Essaye :

De brancher le G5 sur une prise murale.

Ou laisse le branché sur la multi prise, mais attendsun moment avant de l'allumer


----------

